# 2000 altima intake valve



## davidpatb (Dec 26, 2005)

My engine light came on in my 2000 altima, so I visited my local dealer. They checked it out and told me I needed the intake gasket replaced. It would be 600 dollars. I debated on this, and my husband said to let them do it. They kept my car for 24 hrs., and I drove a rental. I drove the car home, and parked it on the carport, same place I always park. We noticed the second day after the car was home, that there was a small leakage spot on the carport. Didn't think a wholel lot about it, until several days later, we noticed a larger spot. I called the dealer. He said bring the car in and he would check it out. Well, husband was hospitalized the next morn. with emergency surgery, and could not take the car in until a few weeks later. The leakage was still there, but was not any worse. I took the car to dealer, they told me at first they couldn't find a leak. I said, I know there is a leak! He came back an hr. later, and said yes, we did find one under the radiator hose.. That will be 109 dollars to fix. 
My point is this..... there was no leak before the gasket was replaced, but alll of a sudden, there was a leak. I told the manager the first phone call this, and he said that where they were working in the car had nothing to do with the hoses. I have read on this forum in another part that the hoses are very near to the gasket that was replaced. What do I do?????


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

davidpatb said:


> My engine light came on in my 2000 altima, so I visited my local dealer. They checked it out and told me I needed the intake gasket replaced. It would be 600 dollars. I debated on this, and my husband said to let them do it. They kept my car for 24 hrs., and I drove a rental. I drove the car home, and parked it on the carport, same place I always park. We noticed the second day after the car was home, that there was a small leakage spot on the carport. Didn't think a wholel lot about it, until several days later, we noticed a larger spot. I called the dealer. He said bring the car in and he would check it out. Well, husband was hospitalized the next morn. with emergency surgery, and could not take the car in until a few weeks later. The leakage was still there, but was not any worse. I took the car to dealer, they told me at first they couldn't find a leak. I said, I know there is a leak! He came back an hr. later, and said yes, we did find one under the radiator hose.. That will be 109 dollars to fix.
> My point is this..... there was no leak before the gasket was replaced, but alll of a sudden, there was a leak. I told the manager the first phone call this, and he said that where they were working in the car had nothing to do with the hoses. I have read on this forum in another part that the hoses are very near to the gasket that was replaced. What do I do?????


Well an Intake valve is really inside the motor (on the top end - *BLOCK*) The Intake Manifold Gasket is under the Intake Manifold, the Intake Manifold is located either ontop of the motor of on the back side of the motor toward the firewall of the car. meaning that is NO WHERE near under the rediator. Ill post a picture highlighting what im talking about.


----------

